# Please answer



## imnasir (Jul 20, 2014)

Kindly tell me if I can share a lan internet connection in my room over wifi through a router?? If yes, then how??


----------



## sksundram (Jul 20, 2014)

yes, you can. it is the job of the router to provide wifi which can be accessed by anybody provided they have the password (always use WPA or WPA2 as security protocols while setting up the router)


----------



## imnasir (Jul 20, 2014)

sksundram said:


> yes, you can. it is the job of the router to provide wifi which can be accessed by anybody provided they have the password (always use WPA or WPA2 as security protocols while setting up the router)



Thanks for replying.. Also please tell how to set up the lan connection with the router so that I'm able to share it..I mean how to connect the lan cable to router?? And which router do u suggest for this purpose?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

*img5a.flixcart.com//image/router/h/f/r/asus-rt-n10-ez-n-wireless-router-400x400-imad5yz52ftbtvf2.jpeg

plug in the ethernet cable from modem to the blue jack.. that is the input
The other yellow ones are the output, you plug in your computer through there

To configure passwords and other stuff go to router config page, which should be written on the instructions..
Its usually 192.168.100.1 but may be different for others


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

^ for a budget of around 2k, TP-link W8968 is recommended.


----------



## imnasir (Jul 20, 2014)

The internet in my hostel room is available through LAN..there is no modem..what to do in that case?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> *img5a.flixcart.com//image/router/h/f/r/asus-rt-n10-ez-n-wireless-router-400x400-imad5yz52ftbtvf2.jpeg
> 
> plug in the ethernet cable from modem to the blue jack.. that is the input
> The other yellow ones are the output, you plug in your computer through there
> ...




The internet in my hostel room is available through LAN..there is no modem..what to do in that case?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

if its available via LAN, i.e. an ethernet jack.. all you have to do is plug it in to the blue jack you see on that pic..
Besides, if you dont need wireless connectivity, you can even go for an ethernet switch box which is super cheap.. You can share internet connection via lan cables only though that way


----------



## sksundram (Jul 20, 2014)

1. basic setup goes like this: insert the lan cable in the LAN port of the router (provided at the back side). now you have to open the settings page of the router by typing 192.168.1.1 (or something similar,it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer) in the address bar of your brower (like chrome). a page asking the username and password will open. after providing the username and password (which happens to be "admin" in most of the cases), the settings page shall open up. now you have to choose static OR dynapic IP from the options (you have to check whether you have static IP or dynamic IP in the network settings of your computer). now set the security protocols (preferably WPA2). save the settings and that's it.


----------



## imnasir (Jul 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> if its available via LAN, i.e. an ethernet jack.. all you have to do is plug it in to the blue jack you see on that pic..
> Besides, if you dont need wireless connectivity, you can even go for an ethernet switch box which is super cheap.. You can share internet connection via lan cables only though that way



& if I need wireless connectivity in that case which router should I choose?..I inly need wifi connectivity in that room..so range is not that much of an issue.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 20, 2014)

go with the router recommended by saiyangoku


----------



## imnasir (Jul 20, 2014)

sksundram said:


> go with the router recommended by saiyangoku



But it's a modem router..do I need a modem router??


----------



## sksundram (Jul 20, 2014)

^yes. In case it is out of your budget, search this forum for routers falling in your budget and choose an appropriate one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

No you do not need modem router as long as the LAN cable coming to your room allows direct internet access.. Do you have internet access when you connect that cable directly to your pc ? if so you donot need a modem router, get a standard one
Asus RT-N10U 150Mbps Wireless-N Router - Asus: Flipkart.com

my suggestion, comes with USB port.. 
After you install DD-WRT, you can directly download torrents/files to a connected external HDD without PC turning on


----------



## imnasir (Jul 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> No you do not need modem router as long as the LAN cable coming to your room allows direct internet access.. Do you have internet access when you connect that cable directly to your pc ? if so you donot need a modem router, get a standard one
> Asus RT-N10U 150Mbps Wireless-N Router - Asus: Flipkart.com
> 
> my suggestion, comes with USB port..
> After you install DD-WRT, you can directly download torrents/files to a connected external HDD without PC turning on




Yes the internet access is direct as soon as I connect the cable to my PC..I don't need to enter any settings

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> No you do not need modem router as long as the LAN cable coming to your room allows direct internet access.. Do you have internet access when you connect that cable directly to your pc ? if so you donot need a modem router, get a standard one
> Asus RT-N10U 150Mbps Wireless-N Router - Asus: Flipkart.com
> 
> my suggestion, comes with USB port..
> After you install DD-WRT, you can directly download torrents/files to a connected external HDD without PC turning on



What about this basic router?? 

*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr740n-150mbps-wireless-n-router/p/itmdrmmgfwnyhzvy?pid=RTRD7HN3B2FKYXH4&srno=b_2&ref=4d5a3245-eea8-4380-8e38-c32d876b8b31


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2014)

Then a regular router will work just fine


----------



## icebags (Jul 21, 2014)

even this should do job.
Asus RT-N10E Wireless-N150 Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2014)

I dont have much experience regarding TP link routers as i own 1 asus and 1 dlink..
I would recommend ASUS, go for RT-N10E if you want cheap.. 
their warranty, is pretty good


----------



## imnasir (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you guys for your help.Really appreciate it


----------

